# Mini wireless Optical Mouse

## dursino

Scusate ragazzi per configurare un mouse del tipo specificato in oggetto , va bene questa guida:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse?

Qualcuno ci è già passato?

Si tratta in generale di abilitare dei moduli e configurare qualcosa in Xorg?

Grazie per le risposte

----------

## cloc3

in teoria il tuo maouse non dovrebbe avere nulla di particolare.

si infila la chiavetta nella porta usb, si verifica lo stato di carica delle batterie del mouse, lo si accende e via.

se cerchi documentazione particolare, dovresti prima consultare la documentazione ufficiale per la configurazione del desktop, che può essere diversa a seconda della tua versione di xorg-server.

versione 1.7

versione 1.8

----------

